
Strange Bedfellows: Finding Success by Reaching Outside Your Discipline - kawera
http://www.druckerinstitute.com/monday/strange-bedfellows/
======
SixSigma
This is why I am doing a Supply Chain Management degree despite 30 years as a
programmer and when ingot here my faculty said there's a likelihood I can do a
paid PhD if I get a 1st.

